
The Checklist (2007) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/12/10/the-checklist
======
dchuk
The Checklist Manifesto is one of the few "pop" business books that
fundamentally changed some of the ways I work. I manage a decent sized teams
and it's almost become an inside joke with my team that I expect a checklist
for any process anyone executes.

It often seems trivial, but the few times it has helped catch something
critical that we would otherwise assume just worked has more than paid for
itself. There is a bit of fluff in the book, but there's also great actionable
advice in there.

~~~
hga
I can't imagine why I haven't made the connection, but this is inherently a
part of the primary thesis of the best book on starting a company I've come
across, _The E-Myth_ ([https://www.amazon.com/E-Myth-Most-Small-Businesses-
About/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/E-Myth-Most-Small-Businesses-
About/dp/0887304729/) and perhaps also see it's followup, which I can't vouch
for: [https://www.amazon.com/E-Myth-Revisited-Small-Businesses-
Abo...](https://www.amazon.com/E-Myth-Revisited-Small-Businesses-
About/dp/0887307280/)), which says you should write down your processes as if
you were going to franchise your company.

------
yial
Not necessarily related, but having read several of Atul Gawande's books, I
would highly recommend them. I think they all address about how to at least
attempt to eliminate some errors from any workflow. (Though, I may be biased
with some background in the Pharmaceutical field.)

I personally would recommend "Complications: A Surgeon's Notes on an Imperfect
Science"[1] , mainly because I like that he briefly addresses how it's
sometimes hard to quantify knowing that something will go wrong, and that you
almost have to acquire experience/a gut instinct of when to go the extra mile.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Complications-Surgeons-Notes-
Imperfec...](https://www.amazon.com/Complications-Surgeons-Notes-Imperfect-
Science/dp/0312421702/ref=pd_sbs_14_t_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SRMQW61M00XT9ZC0ESRK)

~~~
Tomte
I think his book "The Checklist Manifesto" is too long. It feels as if he
didn't really have more stuff than this article.

------
kaolinite
Creating a checklist for my morning routine has been such a great time-saver
and anxiety-reducer for me. I have everything on there, even the most obvious
items such as "eat breakfast", and all I need to do once I wake up is tick
things off from start to finish. I haven't forgotten to take my umbrella or
laptop charger since, and it's relieving knowing that - because I've checked
everything off - there's nothing left for me to do. No more worrying about
having forgotten something.

------
amsha
Does anyone here have insight into how widely Pronovost's ideas have been
implemented since the article was published?

